# JBoss --- Hello World



## bronks (18. Aug 2006)

Hi!

Ich probierte gerade an JBoss herum und meinte die JBossIde 1.5.1 testen zu müssen. Bitte werft mal einen Blick auf die u.g. SessionBean und das Servlet.

Gibt es in dem Servlet in Zeile 52 einen Grund für eine ClassCastException oder ist das ein Bug vom JBoss bzw. JBossIde?

Danke

Bronks





```
package testProjekt;

import java.rmi.RemoteException;

import javax.ejb.EJBException;
import javax.ejb.SessionBean;
import javax.ejb.SessionContext;

import javax.ejb.CreateException;

/**
 * @ejb.bean name="Hello"
 *           display-name="Name for Hello"
 *           description="Description for Hello"
 *           jndi-name="ejb/Hello"
 *           type="Stateless"
 *           view-type="remote"
 */
public class HelloBean implements SessionBean {

	public HelloBean() {
		super();
		// TODO Auto-generated constructor stub
	}

	public void setSessionContext(SessionContext ctx)
		throws EJBException,
		RemoteException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

	public void ejbRemove() throws EJBException, RemoteException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

	public void ejbActivate() throws EJBException, RemoteException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

	public void ejbPassivate() throws EJBException, RemoteException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

	/**
	 * Default create method
	 * 
	 * @throws CreateException
	 * @ejb.create-method
	 */
	public void ejbCreate() throws CreateException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
	}

	/**
	 * Business method
	 * @ejb.interface-method view-type="remote" 
	 * @generated
	 */
	public String hello() {
		return new String("Leck mich ...");
	}
}
```


```
package web;

import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;

import javax.naming.InitialContext;
import javax.servlet.ServletConfig;
import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

import testProjekt.*;


/**
* @web.servlet
* name="testservlet"
* display-name="Test Servlet"
* description="Servlet for testing"
*
* @web.servlet-mapping
* url-pattern="/testservlet"
*
*/

public class TestServlet extends HttpServlet implements
javax.servlet.Servlet{
	


	public TestServlet() {
		super();
		// TODO Auto-generated constructor stub
	}

	public void init(ServletConfig config) throws ServletException {
		super.init(config);
		
	}

	protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse resp)
		throws ServletException,
		IOException {
		
		PrintWriter out = resp.getWriter();
		out.println("Testausgabe");
			
		try {
			InitialContext context = new InitialContext(System.getProperties());
			HelloHome home = (HelloHome) context.lookup(HelloHome.JNDI_NAME);

			Hello bean = home.create();
			String testtext = bean.hello();
			out.println(testtext);
		}catch(Exception e){e.printStackTrace();}
	}
}
```


----------



## foobar (20. Aug 2006)

Wie sehen denn deine Interfaces aus Home, Remote etc.?


----------



## bronks (20. Aug 2006)

Ohh... Sorry. Entwarnung! Hab das Problem schon gefunden.

Es war folgendes: Ich habe einen Fehler bei der Packaging gemacht. Versehentlich waren die Servlets zusätzlich in die ejb.jar gerutscht. 

Warum deshalb eine ClassCastException in genau der Zeile kommt ...?


----------

